

Moving Beyond TCP/IP (2010) [pdf] - espeed
http://www.pouzinsociety.org/images/PSOC-MovingBeyondTCP.pdf

======
PaulHoule
It is definitely untrue that ISPs are not profitable.

------
marcosdumay
How does one address global names in RINA?

